# 14 chevy cruze 2.0 turbo upgrade



## ATPowersports (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi all, 

Has anyone ever taken on the task of doing a turbo upgrade for their 2.0 turbo diesel? I have seen some tuners available for the chevy cruze diesel, but I am not sure if there is a tuner available that would work on the car if I were to do a turbo swap. I understand that there aren't aftermarket turbos out there specifically for the cruze, but I am able to plumb one in myself. I am just looking for any information from anybody who has either done it or tried to do it. This would also require dpf delete and all that jazz. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

